# M & T



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

OK... So, what do you guys use for M & T on projects? Any good links to doing good and proper ones? I'm a novice in this area and need some help... :wallbash:


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.shopnotes.com/files/issues/090/plunge-router-mortising-jig.pdf
I use this mortising jig to cut mortises with my router, it is extremely east to make and even easier to use. I cut tenons with my TS and a grizzly tenoning jig. Or you can make this one. http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/library/tablesawtenonjig.pdf

I cut my tenons proud and slightly wide and use hand planes to finish them off to fit perfectly into my mortises, especially when using through mortises. In my opinion, once set up and used to using the jigs, M+T joinery is not difficult at all


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.....

Using a router, you wind up with rounded corners in the mortises... How do you square them up to accept the tenon?

(Love the idea of the "Drill" Sergeant... :thumbsup: )


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

You can square them with a chisel... out side of using a mortise machine I wouldn't know how to create a square mortise without the need to chisel.

I like the idea of the loose tenon and mortise (i'm going to be attempting my first one shortly)... in that case you can round your tenon and there is no need to square the mortise.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I just made 6 screen doors for some folks from cypress and used M&T's. I use a dedicated mortising machine and cut the tenons on the TS using a miter gauge with a sacrificial fence and dado blades. I usually pin them just for added strength.


----------



## The General (Aug 12, 2008)

Have you checked out www.richlinemachines.com great machines they work really slick.


----------



## The General (Aug 12, 2008)

have you checked out www.richlinemachines.com have a machines works wonderful...


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

The General said:


> Have you checked out www.richlinemachines.com great machines they work really slick.


Is that your company? Seems like this link has been showing up on a number of forums today.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

very nice machines. how much do they generally run?


----------



## The General (Aug 12, 2008)

I think they run anywhere between $1800 and $2000


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

The General said:


> I think they run anywhere between $1800 and $2000


But, you didn't answer the _original _question, Senator...is this your company? 

Curiously enough, methinks Sweensdv is correct in his assumption....each and every one of The General's posts either mention the richline machinery by name, or hint and spending more money on a product. Hmmm....I smell a lurker lurking about. Is it too early to sound a troll alert? 

Moderator?

regards,
smitty


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Seems like I've heard that www.richlinemachines.com machines work wonderful... Can't put my finger on where I heard that, though... Keeps repeating in my head when I'm on this forum.....

:ban:


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Terry Beeson said:


> Seems like I've heard that www.richlinemachines.com machines work wonderful... Can't put my finger on where I heard that, though... Keeps repeating in my head when I'm on this forum.....
> 
> :ban:


:yes: a tongue-in-cheek response is sometimes called for, huh Terry?


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

You got it dude....

By the way... Anybody wanna buy some tonic water I happened to get from outer Mongolia? Cures arthritis, gout, depression, hang nails, and dandruff...

Only $39.99 a bottle... plus shipping and handling. 

BUT WAIT!!! Call in the next 20 minutes and I'll DOUBLE your order and send you TWO bottles for the same $39.99!!!! Plus shipping and handling...

BUT THAT'S NOT ALL!!!! If you mention you saw the ad here, I'll throw in a brand new handy dandy Hillbilly PDA!!!

ALL THAT.... A $287 DOLLAR VALUE FOR ONLY $39.99..... plus shipping and handling....

HURRY.... ACT NOW!!!!

Call 1-800-878-2537
That's 1-800-USU-CKER

or visit us online at WWW.TERRYSGUNSAMMOBEERGASTOBACCOANTIQUESANDDULTBOOKSTOREPOOLHALLBARBERSHOPSODAFOUNTAINGENTLEMENSCLUBAUTOREPAIRGAMBLINGHALLANDSTRAYCATEMPORIUM.COM


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

http://swordandspiritsoftware.com/m&t-web.wmv

Even if your tenon is fixed, you can round the corners pretty easily with a rasp and some practice....

I have heard good things about the Grizzly GO645 bench top mortising machine.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-2-HP-Bench-Top-Mortising-Machine/G0645

Of course you could just take a chisel to your routed mortises, and square them up... Mortises done quick, and you've got your square edges. I have heard of guys using a hardwood clamp as a straight edge to help keep the chisel straight going in... Just a thought...


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Terry Beeson said:


> You got it dude....
> 
> By the way... Anybody wanna buy some tonic water I happened to get from outer Mongolia? Cures arthritis, gout, depression, hang nails, and dandruff...


and don't forget...grows hair, removes pet stains, removes scratches in your car's finish, seals leaky pipes in seconds, soaks up a whole gallon of carbonated soda, and slices dices chops and purees`, and cuts through this concrete block _and _this ripe tomato with ease!!!

HONEY!! Bring me another Bud Light.....

smitty


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Have you read all of the generals post? He might as well be on tv with the Shamwow guy selling the towels. He should hire Terry if that is the case. Terry did a better job with pitching his bottled water then General is doing with his machine. Send me 2 cases terry.:laughing:

John


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A guy got arrested for selling "youth serum". When he went to court, the judge asked him if he ever got arrested for this before. He responded:

"Yes your honor, in 1980, 1935, 1885, and 1847." :laughing:


----------



## BloomingtonMike (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently purchased the Laguna Platnium Horizontal Slot Mortiser. It is a great machin for the price I think ($945 IWF pprice). General's posts did make me check out the richlines though tonight and they seem nice but $2K makes those steep!


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Just bought a mortisepal for $179 (NO, I do not own the company) and it works quite well. Just cut 82 mortises with it and my PC router for a mission desk I am making for my wife. It only makes round mortises but thats OK since my benchtop mortiser would take much longer to do all the square mortises. Tounded the tenons with a small file.


----------



## Skinnygoomba (May 1, 2009)

i just did some yesterday with a chisel and a router bit in a mill. I was surprised at how easily the material was removed with a chisel.

No bit deal at all really.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I am in the process of making some for a quilt rack for my wife. I am using my drill press and a forstner bit. It's easy for me with this because the tennons are 3/4 x 3/4 and I have a 3/4 forstner bit so that works well. Chisel to square it up. These are my first attempts and so far so good.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

Terry, come over tomorrow after church and I'll show you how to do a M & T. I'll even let you use my dedicated machine to do your mortises. I cut my tenons on the table saw with a dado blade and a precision miter.


----------

